# New laptop



## Daniel (Aug 31, 2018)

Got $200 off a laptop. May have been a price mistake  (Had two oldish laptops and both had hard drive failures.)


----------



## GaryQ (Aug 31, 2018)

*Re: 3 Positive Things Part 5*

you could have saved a lot more by just swapping the hard drive in the best of the laptops you had for an SSD drive. Not to mention it would have gotten an incredible boost in speed. You can still do it and sell both laptops or keep them. Running off a standard hard drive today is like having dial up internet if high speed is available.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 31, 2018)

*Re: 3 Positive Things Part 5*

The laptops had other annoyances besides not working 

But yes, when I have the money, I may do so, especially now with your encouragement.  I could use them as part of a new collective mg:

Had to pay nothing down on the new laptop.  Living the American dream :lol:


----------



## GaryQ (Aug 31, 2018)

*Re: 3 Positive Things Part 5*

Well if the new laptop doesn’t have an SSD you really should consider it. Battery lasts way longer on a charge and the load speed difference is night and day. Plus they are so inexpensive now. Especially in the states.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 31, 2018)

*Re: 3 Positive Things Part 5*

Yeah, I see that prices have really come down.  Only $68 for a SSD drive for each laptop, even the new one.   

I will post an update if I ever get the new laptop since it was taken off the company's site, possibly due to being sold out due to a price error.


----------



## GaryQ (Aug 31, 2018)

*Re: 3 Positive Things Part 5*

Yeah sometimes they make errors and as the saying goes when it looks too good to be true... 

So then just take your best existing one and give it a boost and you'll get a smile at the same time. Trust me it'll be the best 68$ upgrade you ever bought


----------



## Daniel (Aug 31, 2018)

*Re: 3 Positive Things Part 5*

Yeah, just pre-ordered a SSD that will be released on Sept. 4th.

https://www.amazon.com/Crucial-BX500-120GB-NAND-2-5-inch/dp/B07G3L3DRK

Only $29.99!   And since it will work in any of the laptops, I have nothing to lose.


----------



## GaryQ (Aug 31, 2018)

*Re: 3 Positive Things Part 5*

You should be fine with 120g unless you like having lots of stuff on your laptop. 
I’d personally blow the extra 20$ and get a 240


----------



## Daniel (Aug 31, 2018)

*Re: 3 Positive Things Part 5*

I tend to be all or nothing :lol: 

The next one I get will probably be 480 GB.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 1, 2018)

When SSD drives first came out, longevity was a real issue as a main drive with a lot of read/write activity.

Since I definitely don't want to deal with losing my main drive, I avoided them for that reason. 

Better slower and steady than faster and Ka-boom! 

How much has that changed?


----------



## Daniel (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 1, 2018)

Thanks, @Daniel.

Looking at that table, I'd almost certainly want the largest drive I could afford just for the greater longevity.


----------



## GaryQ (Sep 1, 2018)

Actually it has changed a lot. The real trick is to have 25 to 50 over provisioning than used. The drives have better algorithms to relocate data that is static to blocks that have had many write cycles managing its life cycle way better. And the important thing is same as an HDD, BACKUP your drive and backup your backup of important data. Trust me once you have tried one you will be mad... for waiting so long. I have been using SSD on all my PCs since 2012. And those drives are still going healthy one OCZ Vertex 4 is down to 99% health. And it’s taken a lot of writes. Paid a fortune for those 2  250GB drives at the time.

I bought 2 ADATA drives and never again. Have a Corsair 500GB That’s ok.
i think Samsung EVO series are what I’m sticking to exclusively from now on. Spinning HDDs are for only for non speed critical data and backups. ( 8 x 3TB in 2, 4 drive RAID 0 om data server and 3x 8TB Seagate archive drives plus 1 x 1TB &1 x 500GB in my backup server) All OS and software and speed intensive data like my MySQL and APache Servers and all their data run off the SSD drives. 

Heres the basic warranty for the new Samsung 860 EVO series. 8 x the TB written then the previous 850 EVO.
and trust me the 850 can take a punishment. I have 1 500GB in my data/WAMP server and one in my Main/HTPC
the one in the data server is actually a refurbished one from memory express and it has taken a beating and still at 100% health. Been running for 2 years. I think anandtech did some SSD thrashing tests and many SSD wrote insane amounts of data compared to the specs. 

Sansung 860 EVO ( looking it up I’m almost tempted to get the 1TB it’s only 230$ CDN at memory express)

Safely store and render large sized 4K videos and 3D data used by the latest applications, up to 8x higher TBW (Terabytes Written)* than the previous 850 EVO. The latest V-NAND technology gives you up to 2400 TBW, or is backed by a 5-year limited warranty, whichever comes first.
* 2400 Terabytes Written 5 Year Warranty. Warrantied TBW for 860 EVO: 150 TBW for 250 GB model, 300 TBW for 500 GB model, 600 TBW for 1 TB model, 1200 TBW for 2 TB model and 2400 TBW for 4 TB model. ** 5-years or TBW, whichever comes first. For more information on the warranty, please find the enclosed warranty statement in the package.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 1, 2018)

And the way things are going, I can get a 1 TB SSD for the price of a value meal in a couple years


----------



## GaryQ (Sep 1, 2018)

Just noticed Daniel posted info on the Crucial. Compare it to the 860 EVO with writes over twice as much and that’s why it’s that series since I got my first 850EVO


----------



## Daniel (Sep 1, 2018)

OK, for my next drive, will probably get the 500 GB Evo 860:



> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0781Z7Y3S/ref=twister_B079P94LLX?_encoding=UTF8&th=1
> 
> Warrantied TBW for 860 EVO: 150 TBW for 250 GB model, 300 TBW for 500 GB model, 600 TBW for 1 TB model, 1,200 TBW for 2 TB model and 2,400 TBW for 4 TB model.
> 
> * 5-years or TBW, whichever comes first.


----------



## GaryQ (Sep 1, 2018)

I just hope the Wellbutrin doesn’t trigger a shopping spree like a couple years ago when I tried it as mono therapy. The new AMD Ryzen 2nd gen CPUs are pretty cool up to 32 cores and 64 threads sweet doubles as a surface heater at 250w TDP. Still bit expensive for the 32 Core $2500 CDN ouch for a desktop.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 1, 2018)

No problem.  Just get a girlfriend and she can spend the money for you mg:


----------



## GaryQ (Sep 1, 2018)

At 99$ US that’s a great deal Daniel! You won’t regret it unless like anything else you get a lemon or a DOA but with the 5 year warranty your ok if you have regular backups


----------



## GaryQ (Sep 1, 2018)

Oh and guys, the best analogy would be: remember the days before microwaves?


----------



## GaryQ (Sep 1, 2018)

Daniel said:


> No problem.  Just get a girlfriend and she can spend the money for you mg:



Ouch! Good one. Actually never mentioned it but still seeing my on and off GF :facepalm:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 1, 2018)

GaryQ said:


> I just hope the Wellbutrin doesn’t trigger a shopping spree like a couple years ago



But if it does, just buy two of everything and send the second ones to me.


----------



## GaryQ (Sep 1, 2018)

Sure David. I’ll make a mental note of it. (Good thing I have a bad memory)
i could write it down but I’d probably forget where I put the note


----------



## Daniel (Sep 2, 2018)

> The new AMD Ryzen 2nd gen CPUs are pretty cool up to 32 cores and 64 threads sweet doubles as a surface heater at 250w TDP. Still bit expensive for the 32 Core $2500 CDN ouch for a desktop.



Doing my California/Vancouver hippie impression: If you put yourself in high-vibration situations, the universe will have no choice but to manifest an abundance of cores and threads.

And my guru impression: The cores are already there, in you. All threads lead to you.


----------



## GaryQ (Sep 2, 2018)

Like far out man! Like that totally like saved me like thousands of dollars man. Super cool


----------

